
Play roguelikes via SSH with shared scores - grimgrin
http://roguenex.us/
======
grimgrin
I was looking for some other 80x24 roguelikes accessible via SSH and stumbled
across this. You can of course play all of these over your own VPS, but I
wanted this for high score reasons.

The games and what's shared are:

* ADOM: shared highscores and memorial files

* Angband: shared highscores.

* Brogue: weekly seed competitions, shared highscores.

* Cataclysm-DDA: Shared maps for concurrent play, shared memorial files

* DCSS

* Poschengband: shared highscores.

* The Slimy Lichmummy: shared memorial files.

* Sil: shared scores and memorial files.

Appears that not all are 80x24 accessible, like Brogue. ADOM requires 80x25,
also.

> ssh player@roguenex.us (pass: player)

To ramble on more: there are other services like this but focusing on a single
game and will be much more populated:

* [http://nethack.alt.org/](http://nethack.alt.org/) (ssh nethack@alt.org)

* [http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/howto](http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/howto) (a whole bunch of DCSS servers scattered around the world)

